
Lawmaker looks at proposal to ship water from Alaska to parched California - protomyth
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2015/10/14/shipping-water-alaska-california/73934396/
======
tmaly
why not license some tech from Israel for desalinization?

~~~
dagw
IDE (the company that built the big Israeli desal plants) is already building
a plant in San Diego. Should be finished sometime next year

